# Random thoughts - School edition



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I made another random thoughts thread, specifically for school thoughts, troubles, triumphs etc.



I need to apply myself in study (I got a sh-t grade for one of my midterms). School is my only saviour at this point, for me and for others. Don't want to disappoint my folks especially


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry about your bad grade. 

I got a C+ on one of my midterms so now my average in that one class dropped from an A to a B+. Now I really have to fight to maintain my Magna Cum Laude honors for graduation this month, ugh!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

You can do it! we are cheering for you


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> You can do it! we are cheering for you


Thank you!

I just feel like giving up at times.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Life would be so much simpler if I had a mathematical mind


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I had more motivation for it. School has gone to **** recently and I'll likely take a break from it once my school year ends in a couple week. Maybe I'll come back to it, maybe I wont.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I really wish that there were students who were mature and would actually approach university as adults and not as teenagers continuing high school. After age 20 the rebelling really loses its charm, especially when one is expunging of his parents like a leech.

Also, when has it become so uncommon to see students studying? I am so tired of being jeered at and asked why I study so much. It is ridiculous!! This is what students are MEANT to do at university!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> Also, when has it become so uncommon to see students studying? I am so tired of being jeered at and asked why I study so much. It is ridiculous!! This is what students are MEANT to do at university!


I was reading a book between classes once (for leisure, a thriller novel) and some guy from one of my classes came up to me and was acting like I was deep-frying a turkey in one of the common areas. He kept asking me why I was reading for fun and actually told me "you need to stop doing that man".

:blank


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I was reading a book between classes once (for leisure, a thriller novel) and some guy from one of my classes came up to me and was acting like I was deep-frying a turkey in one of the common areas. He kept asking me why I was reading for fun and actually told me "you need to stop doing that man".
> 
> :blank


What is it with the majority of students these days?! I wish I still had extra time for some leisure reading since I have a whole list of books to read for this summer.

Don't let them discourage you. Half the time I just ignore whatever other students say when I am absorbed in studies.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I really hate it when students in residence halls leave garbage all around for the cleaning staff to pick up when there are bins within reach. Didn't their parents teach them to throw away their own trash, or maybe they were raised by barnyard animals.

And another thing, why do many student's claim that they are environmentalists when they leave lights on, take hour long showers, don't recycle? I hate the hypocrisy. If one isn't going to exercise green activities then that person shouldn't proclaim that he or she is an environmentalist. It's as plain and simple as that!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Students should keep the more unsavoury details of their personal lives away from the public. For instance, I keep hearing about random girls talking about how they got pregnant with there bfs and have to make it through school all because they didn't use protection.

I hate to be terse, but if one thinks that he or she is mature enough to engage in such an activity, then that person must be willing to face the consequences and responsibility that comes. And I wish that those pregnant students would please keep the egregious details of the conception away from those of us that are truly uninterested.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

wow, don't know what type of students you come across, but I never heard any girl complaining about getting preggars


I've absolutely no drive to complete my assignments/hwk. It's a complete flatline. Sht


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> wow, don't know what type of students you come across, but I never heard any girl complaining about getting preggars
> 
> I've absolutely no drive to complete my assignments/hwk. It's a complete flatline. Sht


Yeah, I have to deal with at least two unfortunate encounters daily with odd students. It might be because I live in the residence halls on campus.

Just yesterday I was using the study lounge for its intended purpose (since finals are just around the bend). Then some girl bursts in with her entourage of male servants and goes on about how she has a virus on her computer since she was fapping off to some porno or something. Then she blasts her online Spanish module has one of the man-servants help her with it and then proceeds to talk about sordid stuff.

Meanwhile, I'm in the corner trying to study and ignoring the whole scene. I guess that it is good practice for in the real world when I have to deal with the crazies. Heck, in secondary school I had to deal with crazy people who smelled of piss and who used to accost me in the public library daily.

I am experiencing major senioritis and I too can't seem to find the strength to put my all into my work and assignments...ugh!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> Yeah, I have to deal with at least two unfortunate encounters daily with odd students. It might be because I live in the residence halls on campus.
> 
> Just yesterday I was using the study lounge for its intended purpose (since finals are just around the bend). Then some girl bursts in with her entourage of male servants and goes on about how she has a virus on her computer since she was fapping off to some porno or something. Then she blasts her online Spanish module has one of the man-servants help her with it and then proceeds to talk about sordid stuff.
> 
> ...


Sounds like people are too overly liberal about vocalising their lives these days. Sometimes it's funny, sometimes not lol. I've kind of wished I lived around campus so I can sleep sometimes during class breaks but um, now, maybe not.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> Sounds like people are too overly liberal about vocalising their lives these days. Sometimes it's funny, sometimes not lol. I've kind of wished I lived around campus so I can sleep sometimes during class breaks but um, now, maybe not.


I took a break once between classes and didn't feel like making the trek across campus to my room so I took a siesta at a table outside. I woke up an hour later and some homeless guy was sitting adjacent to me at the same table glaring at me. I then feigned a call on my mobile and scurried away. That was the first and last time I took a nap outside on campus.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

It seems I attract all the crazies like a magnet at university and in general. I wish I could study/read outside for once in peace with out being accosted by random people when i am obviously absorbed in whatever I have held in my hands.

I have tried everything from earphones jammed in my ears to not looking up at whoever approaches me. Nothing seems to work.

And those pamphlet pushers on campus...I LOATHE them! Who wants anything shoved in their face?


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

> attend every class & recitation, do homework laboriously, decent test prep: get barely above the average on midterm #1

> do absolutely nothing except cram for 3 hours the night before: get one of the best scores on midterm #2

delayed karma?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheery said:


> delayed karma?


Must be the case!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am truly fed up with having to cover my rump when it comes to issues of forms/paperwork/etc. I really don't understand how some simpleton in the offices and departments can continuously and conveniently lose papers that I submitted a long time ago. They must be bent on making my life a living Hell!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE it when other students make fun of me behind my back, it is as if we are still in primary school.

For instance, the other day I asked the teacher if we could bring a dry erase marker to write on the board since for our final exam we have to individually go before the instructors and explain/support our arguments for a given topic. I would like to use the board to visually display any data through graphs/charts that I could use to support my position for my research. 

Immediately after I asked the question there were a few obnoxious chuckles, audible whispers, and inappropriate exclamations. I really don't understand the level of immaturity since these people are going to become "doctors" (or so they say) in the future; yet, they lack the decorum or respect for others. 

God help us if they do in fact become physicians and make it through medical school.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I seem to click with the older students here. Every semester, I have 1-3 classes that has an older student who talks to me. In my World Politics class, it's this 50+ year old man; then, there's this 40 year old veteran who I talk to in my art class.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> I seem to click with the older students here. Every semester, I have 1-3 classes that has an older student who talks to me. In my World Politics class, it's this 50+ year old man; then, there's this 40 year old veteran who I talk to in my art class.


Same thing with me. I only seem to get along with people mostly in there mid-late 20s on. Most people within a 5 year margin of my age just irk me in general.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

So yesterday I walked into my night class early as I always do and some a handful of people (about 5) were using the 500 seat auditorium. I thought nothing of it since there is no class that has the room before my class, so I sat down in my seat as usual.

Five minutes after I get an odd feeling so I look up and everyone is looking at me. I look up and they are glaring at me. Then whoever was at the podium asked me "What I was doing there" because they were taking a test. I said that I had class in there soon and just went back to studying. I didn't look up and I just kept on studying because they did not have the authority to use that room.

It's funny that people think that they can occupy a vacant lecture room and that they wield an invisible authority.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

So sick of formulas *crying


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> So sick of formulas *crying


What type- maths or chemistry?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have lost momentum since final exams are this coming week and next.

At present, I feel like Rose DeWitt-Bukater in Titanic...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I feel as if I am the only person who even studies, or does any work for that matter, at uni sometimes. My various flatmates throughout my 4 years seem to just sleep, do drugs/drink, party, and hump girls/guys. I guess uni has become a congregation for people continuing high school. I don't mean to seem prude, but when one has to put up with this crap 24/7 it does become quite irritating.

Thank goodness I only have to put up with this for another week or else I might become quite mad. Hopefully graduate school and a new setting will prove to be a step up.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't have any milk, but I have a ton of cereal and a lot of coffee creamer so I have resorted to using my coffee creamer as a substitute. I'm moving out of my room next week so I might as well finish all the food I can, especially since I have to defrost my mini-fridge.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> What type- maths or chemistry?


oh just maths. I'm guessing you're good at chemistry


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> oh just maths. I'm guessing you're good at chemistry


Not very, I managed a B to a B+ average in my chemistry classes. Now I am plodding my way through statistical analyses for my research paper.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

That is still good, but I'm sure you have higher expectations on yourself. Statistics is awful, just awful, but have fun!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> That is still good, but I'm sure you have higher expectations on yourself. Statistics is awful, just awful, but have fun!


I do, I am always hard on myself for not doing better in certain areas. In fact, a TA once told me I was too anal retentive in front of class when I showed her that she incorrectly marked a question wrong on my quiz.

I better get used to Stats since for the next two years I have to take Bio-stats as a requirement for my graduate programme...yay...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I have pretty much gotten over my SA compared to where I was a year ago, or even last term for that matter. I just haven't resolved living with flatmates and pry never shall.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> I do, I am always hard on myself for not doing better in certain areas. In fact, a TA once told me I was too anal retentive in front of class when I showed her that she incorrectly marked a question wrong on my quiz.
> 
> I better get used to Stats since for the next two years I have to take Bio-stats as a requirement for my graduate programme...yay...


It's your mark, not theirs. How rude, wow. Well stats is sort of fun if you understand it with ease lol Being the epitome of the perfect student, you'll have fun:boogie


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> It's your mark, not theirs. How rude, wow. Well stats is sort of fun if you understand it with ease lol Being the epitome of the perfect student, you'll have fun:boogie


I have dealt with people belittling me at uni on various occasions because of my academic assiduousness. I guess in American society hard work is looked down upon at university because it reflects badly on the sod poor work ethic of the majority of other students. Oh well, I keep telling myself things will improve out in the real world, hopefully it does.

Random thought: 

After reflecting on my four years at uni I find it astounding how much I have accomplished despite being crippled with SA for almost the majority of my second and third year. I don't mean to boast, but I have done more with my time here than most of the other students I have met.

This goes to show that SA doesn't have to impede the progress of one's life completely and that a person can accomplish so much if that person is determined. Don't let SA keep you from reaching your dreams everyone!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing feels better than deleting a lazy, insufferable group member's name and number from one's mobile at the end of a term


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> I am truly fed up with having to cover my rump when it comes to issues of forms/paperwork/etc. I really don't understand how some simpleton in the offices and departments can continuously and conveniently lose papers that I submitted a long time ago. They must be bent on making my life a living Hell!


I know right? Universities have so much bureaucracy crammed in that they can't even manage basic competence. Whenever I need to go submit a form to add a class or something, the student worker girl in the office treats me like my being there is some personal inconvenience to her.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> Same thing with me. I only seem to get along with people mostly in there mid-late 20s on. Most people within a 5 year margin of my age just irk me in general.


Yeah, I definitely can't swing with most of these people in their early 20s. Half of them goof around too much. Just yesterday, I was able to decently hold a conversation with a 28 year old man at the busstation.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

These days in college I do some HW in the the afternoon, workout, go to bed early, then wake up at 4am to finish whatever I did not get done previously. No more being the sleep deprived college student that I have always been. It's all about getting sleep, and then starting my day out early to finish last minute hw/studying or to do a good morning workout before my 9am classes.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Classes have officially ended for me! Now just waiting for final grades to come back and I'll be cleaning out my locker and sorting through my materials next week. Kind of nice to have a break now and focus on other things. Kind of scary how fast the school year goes by though.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> Yeah, I definitely can't swing with most of these people in their early 20s. Half of them goof around too much. Just yesterday, I was able to decently hold a conversation with a 28 year old man at the busstation.


That's great. I am trying to get out of my comfort zone and have conversations with complete strangers too. Hopefully this exposure helps us with our SA.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think it is pathetic and sad that students like my flatmates are both over 25, still at university, and seem to never go to class or study in the slightest. 

It must be a pretty dull life just to meander around all day without any purpose or goals in life. Hopefully I will never be reduced to such a meaningless existence in my lifetime.

In less than a week I am moving out of my room before my last final and I am never looking back.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

There is a person in my class, who is a total outcast. When people manage to stand in circles -despite the classroom being the narrowest one in the building- she never fits into the ring. 
Questions that get passed around of how a test went, usually reaches everyone but her. Sometimes she tries to speak up, out of sheer frustration, but her voice gets overpowered by the other speakers. 
When going out for coffee, no one invites her, and when following them anyway, they're fast to escape out the door. 
No one seems to notice, when having loud conversations, that she is sitting right next to them, trying to read. And when actually understanding what they're talking about, she's afraid to open her mouth and bother them, knowing that they will not listen anyway.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> That's great. I am trying to get out of my comfort zone and have conversations with complete strangers too. Hopefully this exposure helps us with our SA.


Thanks..Regardless of SA, I never turn down people if they come up and talk to me. It might be nerve wrecking as hell for me, but it's just not in my nature to tell m people to eff off.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I study 3-7 hours a day (with breaks inbetween of course). But does anyone find it difficult to study in their dorm/apartment? Some days I do it in the library until past evening or I go to the coffee house once on the weekends. For the other days, I study alone in my apartment and never get a lot one due to me getting distracted. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> Thanks..Regardless of SA, I never turn down people if they come up and talk to me. It might be nerve wrecking as hell for me, but it's just not in my nature to tell m people to eff off.


Same with me. Though at times I get a little peeved by people coming up to me asking for money or a bit of my time when I am on my way elsewhere. I might lie and say that I have no money or something to those people so I can go about my day as usual.



ratherunique11 said:


> I study 3-7 hours a day (with breaks inbetween of course). But does anyone find it difficult to study in their dorm/apartment? Some days I do it in the library until past evening or I go to the coffee house once on the weekends. For the other days, I study alone in my apartment and never get a lot one due to me getting distracted.


Yup, I never study in my room because the walls are paper thin and I can hear everything. Plus, I like to walk around and take breathers every once in a while. On weekends I usually stay in my room if I don't have any other obligations or have to go to the grocery, etc.

I avoid the library since I have to literally crawl over people to get to a table since people sit in the aisles or meander around aimlessly for some unknown reason. And people use the library strictly at my school for means of socialization, even in the quiet study area.

I used to be able to reserve a private study room at the library, but now they only give those to groups of people who "study" but actually just use the room to goof off as usual.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got approved for my certificate programme for graduation next week!

Now I'll be graduating with a B.S. in Honors Biology with a focus in Health Studies along with a certificate in Honors Research.

I am so elated!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think it is sad how some students are so dependent on other people's company that they cannot stand to be alone one second and are continually using their mobiles.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> I just got approved for my certificate programme for graduation next week!
> 
> Now I'll be graduating with a B.S. in Honors Biology with a focus in Health Studies along with a certificate in Honors Research.
> 
> I am so elated!


Congrats :clap. Hope your graduation goes well. I'm still counting down my 2 or so here.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's official. I will start to doing some of my HW on Fridays. Idc if I'm tired or if it is a nerdy thing to do, but I'm sick of sacrificing 80% my Saturdays and Sundays because of it. I did this last week, and it made a huge difference for my weekend.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> Congrats :clap. Hope your graduation goes well. I'm still counting down my 2 or so here.


Thanks !

At the two year mark I hit a wall and I felt like I couldn't do anymore. But afterwards everything speeds up and it is over before you know it.



ratherunique11 said:


> It's official. I will start to doing some of my HW on Fridays. Idc if I'm tired or if it is a nerdy thing to do, but I'm sick of sacrificing 80% my Saturdays and Sundays because of it. I did this last week, and it made a huge difference for my weekend.


I did the same thing because then you can actually enjoy your weekends. Most of my upper divisions are less on homework and more on studying now since they exams are the bulk of the grade.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I didn't delve deep into other student's backgrounds on the web, but sometimes I get curious at times. 

Out of curiosity, I was googling the name of a guy I got to know last semester who is in one of my classes now. It turns out he was arrested twice once for cocaine possession and another time more recently for breaking and entering/resisting arrest.

I was floored when I saw the mugshot and arrest records. Goes to show you that you never know someone really.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Today has been one of the longest days I've had at uni.

I got up at 4 am because I couldn't sleep. Then I decided to finish loading my car up at 6am since that is the time I can cross the street to my car and not get hit by a car in the process. Then I milled around campus attempting to study at various locations to little avail.

Ugh! I hate being unproductive.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I had my last final exam as an undergraduate ever! I am so elated now. No more sharing a flat, no more fighting for a parking space, no more cafeteria food!










The reality of it all won't come into context until I have to find a job and a new dig for graduate school.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> I had my last final exam as an undergraduate ever! I am so elated now. No more sharing a flat, no more fighting for a parking space, no more cafeteria food!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for finally reaching that milestone in yiur life! Hooe that you are able to find a good job and get to habe more good things coming your way in grad school. Cant wait until I walk the stage in 2 more yesrs too. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with Tapatalk 2 App



shyguy1990 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> At the two year mark I hit a wall and I felt like I couldn't do anymore. But afterwards everything speeds up and it is over before you know it.


You're welcome. And yeah you speak the truth. I feel like that as of now. Cant wait to get over that hump. 



shyguy1990 said:


> I did the same thing because then you can actually enjoy your weekends. Most of my upper divisions are less on homework and more on studying now since they exams are the bulk of the grade.


Exactly. I have no choice but to do it on Fridays. Most people criticze you for doing that but I need to find a way to have more freetime during my weekends.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I know Ive come off as stuck up or cold to this guy in my 2 spanish classes. His spanish is good + he is nice. But, Ive never made small talk to him as a peer, and I see him everyday. Ive gotten some glances from him due to never acknowleding him before or acting like he doesnt exist. After having classes with him everyday this semester, he randomly said Hola to me out of the blue today before I entered the class and I responded back. I just hate giving people a bad vibe because of my difficulty to talk to them.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> I know Ive come off as stuck up or cold to this guy in my 2 spanish classes. His spanish is good + he is nice. But, Ive never made small talk to him as a peer, and I see him everyday. Ive gotten some glances from him due to never acknowleding him before or acting like he doesnt exist. After having classes with him everyday this semester, he randomly said Hola to me out of the blue today before I entered the class and I responded back. I just hate giving people a bad vibe because of my difficulty to talk to them.


At times I never know if someone is addressing me because I usually am in deep thought when walking across campus. I don't mean to be rude but I never quite hear people around me when I am walking around unless they walk up to me. I have snubbed a few people and then they think I am a major prick but it is hard to come back with a quick response back especially if one is in deep reverie.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

So on my first day back home from university I was walking my dog around the neighborhood and a block from my house I get a McDonald's cup filled with water thrown at me from a passing car when I was walking on the sidewalk. The teens in the car laughed and sped off and almost ran over a child on her bicycle.

I still am in shock about this. I was also almost run over by a van when I was using the cross walk to move my stuff out of the residence hall yesterday. I guess my life is worth less than the driver's need to be somewhere since he sped up and almost rammed me over.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

This morning I took a biology test that was one of the hardest tests I've ever taken in my life. We're studying animal development and diversity, and I feel okay about the material, but the questions were all geared toward a higher level of understanding than the one that everyone in the class is at. The test was way harder than you'd expect based on the lectures in the class. I feel like I got a solid C, unless it's curved. Everyone I talked to from the class felt the same way. I wanted a 4.0 in this class but I'll be fine with like a 3.2 or something now.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

i think no one came to class. its just the teacher....awkward


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

omg i dont wanna be here


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

^ Only you and the teacher arrived, and the class wasn't cancelled?

School is absolute hell for me atm. I constantly feel paranoid, and that people are staring at me. And not just at school, but at the public library as well which used to feel relatively safe. When i went there yesterday, i felt a panic attack was building up and couldn't concentrate on studying. Needless to say, feeling unproductive only makes the stress worse.
On the plus side, I'm trying to learn how to interact with classmates, and managed to go out for lunch with a group of people. But when the conversation turned to party-planning, i was falling way behind...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I really wish that graduation robes in the States were as neat as those in other countries. I cam across a Canadian one that looks like it is suitable for Hogwarts, which is awesome!










My plain, lifeless gown on the other hand was made from old ,recycled plastic bottles; yet, it cost 56 bucks! I don't get it...At least i have cords, medallions, and a stole to spruce the drab garment up, like this fellow:










Yet another reason to move to Canada or at least attend university there for my PhD or DrPH.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No, neuromorphish, it actually wasn't cancelled and in the end some peeps came, so it was phew moment

and also, I've attended classes which only had one other student :/


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

catcharay said:


> No, neuromorphish, it actually wasn't cancelled and in the end some peeps came, so it was phew moment
> 
> and also, I've attended classes which only had one other student :/


Good to hear they showed up. 
A similar thing happened to me 2 weeks ago, when i waited alone with the teacher in the classroom for ~30 mins, before some people came in, but the class got cancelled anyway. (And that was my only class that day -.-')


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Poor you, that would be so awkward for me. Before I'm remotely put in your position, I'll avert it (as in not go in the classroom unless someone else enters)


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Only 1 month to finish college! weeeeeee


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Hate,Hate,Hate ECON! Don't let the grade fool you. I studied my @$$ off. That was just the 30 point online quiz. The actual exam is tomorrow :um (1 week before finals).I just wanna get exempt from the ECON final, so we shall see.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> i think no one came to class. its just the teacher....awkward


How many people are usually in the class O_0? And haha, yeah I bet that would have definitely been a bit awkward :teeth.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

congrats ratherunique..fantastic score. its a confusing subject but quite interesting.


the class has about 5, but increasingly, ppl dont turn up so i attend other earlier classes


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> Hate,Hate,Hate ECON! Don't let the grade fool you. I studied my @$$ off. That was just the 30 point online quiz. The actual exam is tomorrow :um (1 week before finals).I just wanna get exempt from the ECON final, so we shall see.


Awesome grade, shows the result of hard work! I could never stand economics, but there is no way to escape it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm at the library at 9.30 pm cos my sister is having work friends over at her hotel room. How lame am I? 
There's studying and assignments to be done so....
But I don't feel like it #sooky baby


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> I'm at the library at 9.30 pm cos my sister is having work friends over at her hotel room. How lame am I?
> There's studying and assignments to be done so....
> But I don't feel like it #sooky baby


I know that feeling, especially towards the end of term. Just affirm to yourself that it will be over soon and then it might be easier to stay on track.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I finally got a 4.0 for a term GPA average!

Funny that on my last term I get all A's, yet the registrar's office messed up again as usual and forgot/messed up one grade. At least it was resolved, it's funny how the office still always finds some way to incorrectly post my transcript every term. I was hoping to have a term free of problems...oh well, it is done and resolved!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

yay congrats for the stellar gpa!

thx for your encouragement....just 3 weeks and exams to go


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

catcharay said:


> yay congrats for the stellar gpa!
> 
> thx for your encouragement....just 3 weeks and exams to go


You can do it, I believe in you! It will be over and done before you know it and then you can finally get some rest and relaxation.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I finally got a 4.0 for a term GPA average!


CONGRATS! :clap


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> congrats ratherunique..fantastic score. its a confusing subject but quite interesting.
> 
> the class has about 5, but increasingly, ppl dont turn up so i attend other earlier classes





shyguy1990 said:


> Awesome grade, shows the result of hard work! I could never stand economics, but there is no way to escape it.


Thanks guys!

@cacharay: Haha, that's a smart idea to avoid those being alone with the teacher moments.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> I finally got a 4.0 for a term GPA average!
> 
> Funny that on my last term I get all A's, yet the registrar's office messed up again as usual and forgot/messed up one grade. At least it was resolved, it's funny how the office still always finds some way to incorrectly post my transcript every term. I was hoping to have a term free of problems...oh well, it is done and resolved!


Congrats on the 4.0! What a good a way to end your college career .


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got through with my 10 page Plato vs Aristotle paper.Straight up torture! If it was about anything else, I would not be complaining about the length. Somebody really needs to stick a gun to my head right about now :no. And now, I can finally focus on finals...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> I just got through with my 10 page Plato vs Aristotle paper.Straight up torture! If it was about anything else, I would not be complaining about the length. Somebody really needs to stick a gun to my head right about now :no. And now, I can finally focus on finals...


Congrats for getting it done, I understand the torture of enduring a philosophy class. At least you might not have take another philosophy class again  Good luck on your finals!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

^ Thanks! And yep, Im not "required" to take anymore of those miserable philosophy classes after this. I have one more final today, and my last ones arent until Friday. Sleep, here I come.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

'Because of your personal failure to submit work, you are kicked from the group'

yeah, my team mate msg that to me cos I didn't 'hand' in my work according to their personal work timeline. Plus, I have been missing class lately cos I'm experiencing a really bad phase. They never ever even contacted me to inquire what was up with me before dropping me from the group. Essentially they have no hesitation in letting me fail. So heartless...............Anyways, I'm not dropped cos he said 'you need to hand your work in by 5 pm'. FFS, it's due next Tues - plus I'm pretty sure they are clueless with what needs to be done and I feel the need to usurp control of the group to steer us in the right direction


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

catcharay said:


> 'Because of your personal failure to submit work, you are kicked from the group'
> 
> yeah, my team mate msg that to me cos I didn't 'hand' in my work according to their personal work timeline. Plus, I have been missing class lately cos I'm experiencing a really bad phase. They never ever even contacted me to inquire what was up with me before dropping me from the group. Essentially they have no hesitation in letting me fail. So heartless...............Anyways, I'm not dropped cos he said 'you need to hand your work in by 5 pm'. FFS, it's due next Tues - plus I'm pretty sure they are clueless with what needs to be done and I feel the need to usurp control of the group to steer us in the right direction


Awwwww man that's too bad, I know that feeling. Good luck...

---
Did I really just wake up at 6:30AM, after about 2 hours of sleep, to do an hour-long commute to my final required 8:00AM chemistry lab, only to learn that the only thing we would be doing is washing funnels for 10 minutes before being let go.......... The first bus home isn't even for another hour  At least this forces me to be productive...


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got a presentation tomorrow. I'm quivering. Probably why I am mindlessly eating this damn chocolate


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> I've got a presentation tomorrow. I'm quivering. Probably why I am mindlessly eating this damn chocolate


I know what those feel like. I've had many presentations in my life where people noticed my nervousness, and I have skipped 1 presentation in university so far. The only way I can make it through a presentations, but still with crippling nervousness, is practicing in front of a mirror multiple times..Anyway, good luck to you for your presentation and I hope that everything comes out smoothly during your speech.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm done with all of my finals...but good luck to all of the people who have them this week.


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

the next two weeks will be hell for me. literally hell. i want to cry.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

an online code for a course should not be $171 *sigh*


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

These exams will be a huge fail I think. Still have to write my paper on the principal-agent theory applied on the EU due by Friday. 

First exam is next Monday, national constitutional law. Studying is going pretty good, but I'm taking too many breaks.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Just when i thought my teacher hated me, i got a message from her asking for permission to use my fieldwork essay as an example for a new class. Maybe i need to learn how to read people, before assuming they dislike me or my work...


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just finished my last report but I'm not happy about the quality; though it's through my fault. My eyes feel weird too. I'm such a bad student. School won't die quickly for me


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

so demotivated to study for exams which are 6 days away
so much backlog of hwk
Don't know what's going to happen to me


----------

